# Multiposte iOS



## iloveipod (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que les chaines radio sont comprises dans les 300 chaines freebox diffusées avec le logiciel Multiposte : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/multiposte/id424492516?mt=8 ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## arbaot (4 Décembre 2011)

flux tv seulement


----------



## iloveipod (5 Décembre 2011)

dac merci


----------

